# Bring dogs to USA and Canada



## PeelBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

I am planning to bring my two pet dogs (13 lbs. and 4 lbs) from Toronto to a TS resort in South Lee.  Does anybody have any experience how to satisfy the custom and other offical requirements of both the US and Canada governments?  Is there any web site of both sides I can read to obtain more information?

Your input is highly appreciated.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 5, 2008)

A number of years ago I brought my dog across from Niagara Falls to Canada.  This was pre-9/11.  I called to see what documentation I needed and I couldn't really get a straight answer.  I brought her license and her rabies certificate.  She sat in the front seat of our pickup truck and we were amazed!  In both countries, the customs/immigration agents asked us some questions about her, such as what kind of dog is she, how old is she, and didn't ask us any questions about her "legal" status and they didn't ask us any questions about ourselves.  I'm sure things have tightened up since then. 

Have you done any searches on the internet?  In nothing else, you can get some phone numbers for the areas that you'll be crossing the borders.  Ask your questions of the agent on the phone and write up the answers and the agents names.  Or print out the pages that have the information on the internet.

Sue


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 5, 2008)

Here is the Canadian Border Services site which will help.http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/publications/pub/rc4161-eng.html#P021. It explains about getting vet certificates for each animal.


----------



## Linda74 (Aug 18, 2008)

We brought our Golden to Quebec on a few occasions and had her license and shot record but as previiously stated no one seemed to care about her.  This was, however, pre 911.


----------

